# RAMS and angelfish



## truman (Jun 16, 2013)

Would this be overstocked for a 60 gallon tank? Also are these compatible: 5 angelfish and 3 german blue rams. Will they possibly outgrow the tank?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

truman said:


> Would this be overstocked for a 60 gallon tank? Also are these compatible: 5 angelfish and 3 german blue rams. Will they possibly outgrow the tank?


 
Could work in my view, but I believe the Angelfish would be happier at 76 to 78 degree's F as opposed to the 82 to 86 degree's F that the Ram's favor.
I should think the 5 Angelfish would be fine in 60 gal for their lifetime.
Have kept angelfish at 82 degree's F ,but they seemed more comfortable at cooler temp.IMHO.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Agree, on both issues.

Temperature should be mid-range for most all fish ["range" here being what is given in our profile for the species]. The upper and lower extremes are what the fish can usually tolerate, but should not be subjected to long-term. The reason is that the higher the temperature, the harder the fish has to work just to exist. This wears the fish down, uses a lot of energy, and this can lead to weakening of the immune system, poorer health, increased disease issues, and a shorter life.

With angelfish, the wild caught fish must, like discus, have warmth, and 80-82F is minimum. But the angelfish you buy in stores will almost certainly be tank-raised and these do not need such warmth; they are fine at "normal" tropical community tank temperatures areound 77-78F.

So, I would for this reason not add the common ram, Mikrogeophagus ramirezi. Its cousin, M. altispinosus (Bolivian Ram) wouldf be a better choice. The angelfish will be healthier at this temperature.

Byron.


----------



## truman (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for the tips! I think I will go with 5 angelfish and 3 bolivian rams with some cory catfish!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

truman said:


> Thanks for the tips! I think I will go with 5 angelfish and 3 bolivian rams with some cory catfish!


One suggestion on the Bolivians, only get a bonded pair (male/female). This fish lives in solitude in its habitat, except when spawning. A bonded pair means that the fish have chosen each other. To acquire this, stand in front of the fish in the store tank for several minutes and observe carefully their interaction. If there are males present, they will be obvious; if you see one that allows another ram to remain close by, while "charging" other fish, this is a bonded pair.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Angels have a wider latitude of temperature range than your profile here would suggest. You can keep them from the low 70's F well into the low 90's F. Yes, this will affect metabolism, for better or for worse, depending on what your goals are. 82F-86F will do no harm to angels, wild caught or domestic tank bred.


----------

